# Nike Peach Jam



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

http://www.ihigh.com/ihoops/

Live Stream and Archived Broadcasts

Notable Teams

Texas Titans - Julius Randle
CIA Bounce - Andrew Wiggins


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

Full game: http://www.ihigh.com/peachjam/broadcast_233574.html?silverlight=1


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Tyus Jones and Andrew Wiggins dominated this event. UNC taking serious looks at Jones and Joel Berry for a 2014 PG.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

Drewbs said:


> Tyus Jones and Andrew Wiggins dominated this event. UNC taking serious looks at Jones and Joel Berry for a 2014 PG.


Aaron Gordon and the Oakland Soldiers is where its at. They are turning into an Arizona pipeline. Dont think UA gets Gordon, unless UW craps the bed this year, but Stanley Johnson sure looks good.


----------

